# Intel Sandy Bridge E nun doch mit Boxed Kühler



## >ExX< (16. August 2011)

*Intel Sandy Bridge E nun doch mit Boxed Kühler*

Wie es scheint sollen den Sandy Bridge E Prozessoren, die voraussichtlich im Quartal 3 oder 4 diesen Jahres released werden, nun doch ein Boxed Wasserkühler beiliegen.
Ganz neu ist dieses Gerücht nicht, allerdings kam vor kurzem das Gerücht auf dass vermutlich gar kein Boxed Kühler mitgeliefert werden sollte, da die CPU´s bis zu 180W "verbrauchen" könnten.
Offiziell ist dies aber nicht, könnte aber einen Hinweis auf die Boxed Wasserkühlung geben, die auf der Basis des Corsair H70 arbeitet.

Die Wasserkühlung wird Angaben zufolge modifiziert, indem der Lamellenabstand vergrößert wird, und so langsam drehende Lüfter ihr Potenzial entfalten können - somit kann man auf einen leisen Boxed Kühler hoffen.
Diese Informationen wurden auf Tech-Review.de - Wissen was gut luft veröffentlicht und sollen aus einer anonymen Quelle stammen, die aber sehr vertrauensvoll sein soll.

Quelle:Tech-Review.de » News » Sandy Bridge E doch mit WaKü?


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. August 2011)

*AW: Intel Sandy Bridge E nun doch mit Boxed Kühler*

Kompakte Wasserkühlung... 
Da scheint was sehr warm zu werden.


----------



## Gast1111 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Intel Sandy Bridge E nun doch mit Boxed Kühler*

Nice  Der scheint gut warm zu werden


----------



## Memphys (16. August 2011)

*AW: Intel Sandy Bridge E nun doch mit Boxed Kühler*

Eigentlich wäre doch mal eine Kaffetasse mit Wärmeleitpad unten drunter ne Idee, würd bestimmt gut warm gehalten. Dann würd sich son offener Aufbau auch mal lohnen


----------



## NCphalon (16. August 2011)

*AW: Intel Sandy Bridge E nun doch mit Boxed Kühler*

Da musste aber immer Kaffee nachfüllen weil du glaub ich ganzschön Schwund hast^^


----------



## Gast1111 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Intel Sandy Bridge E nun doch mit Boxed Kühler*

Abgesehen davon dass der Kafee zu heiß wird und die CPU throttelt


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. August 2011)

*AW: Intel Sandy Bridge E nun doch mit Boxed Kühler*

1990: CPUs haben keine Kühler. Leistungsaufnahme: 3,5 W (386er)
1996: CPUS haben kleine Passivkühlerchen. Leistungsaufnahme: 16 W (Pentium)
2002: CPUs haben größere aktive Kühler. Leistungsaufnahme: 90 W (Pentium 4)
2008: CPUs haben Towerkühler mit massig Fläche und vielen Heatpipes. Leistungsaufnahme: 130 W (Core2Quad)
2012: CPUs werden erstmals mit Kompaktwaküs ausgestattet. Leistungsaufnahme: 180 W (SandyBridgeE)
2016: CPUs der High-End Klasse erfordern zwanghaft eine vollwertige Wasserkühlung. Leistungsaufnahme: 250 W (Haswell E )
2020: CPUs werden von Kompressorkühlern gekühlt. Leistungsaufnahme: 350 W
2024: CPUs erfordern eine Flüssigstickstoff-Standleitung. Leistungsaufnahme: 500 W
2030: CPUs existieren nicht mehr da die Menschheit es nicht geschafft hat mit ihren begrenzten Ressourcen umzugehen und zugrunde geht.

Irgendwie beängstigend die Entwicklung.
(BITTE nicht ganz Ernst nehmen )


----------



## ASD_588 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Intel Sandy Bridge E nun doch mit Boxed Kühler*



> 1990: CPUs haben keine Kühler. Leistungsaufnahme: 3,5 W (386er)
> 1996: CPUS haben kleine Passivkühlerchen. Leistungsaufnahme: 16 W (Pentium)
> 2002: CPUs haben größere aktive Kühler. Leistungsaufnahme: 90 W (Pentium 4)
> 2008: CPUs haben Towerkühler mit massig Fläche und vielen Heatpipes. Leistungsaufnahme: 130 W (Core2Quad)
> ...


hoffen wir mal das es nicht so weit komt.
180W TDP für eine cpu ist schon extrem.


----------



## Gast1111 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Intel Sandy Bridge E nun doch mit Boxed Kühler*

TDP? WTF?
Das ist die Leistungsaufnahme nicht die TDP die liegt bei 130W


----------



## Charlie Harper (16. August 2011)

*AW: Intel Sandy Bridge E nun doch mit Boxed Kühler*

Cool, dann kann man mit SB-E also doch Eier in Alufolie grillen


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. August 2011)

*AW: Intel Sandy Bridge E nun doch mit Boxed Kühler*



Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Cool, dann kann man mit SB-E also doch Eier in Alufolie grillen


 
Das kannste ja mit jeder aktuellen Grafikkarte schon machen... ich erinnere mich da an PCGH in Gefahr


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. August 2011)

*AW: Intel Sandy Bridge E nun doch mit Boxed Kühler*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das kannste ja mit jeder aktuellen Grafikkarte schon machen... ich erinnere mich da an PCGH in Gefahr


 
Bei der CPU sind die aber schneller fertig.


----------



## Psycho1996 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Intel Sandy Bridge E nun doch mit Boxed Kühler*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bei der CPU sind die aber schneller fertig.


 
Aber nur mit Passivkühler


----------



## Memphys (17. August 2011)

*AW: Intel Sandy Bridge E nun doch mit Boxed Kühler*



Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Cool, dann kann man mit SB-E also doch Eier in Alufolie grillen


 
Ah, dann weiß ich jetzt auch weswegen die CPU so groß ist, dann passt auch Spiegelei oder auch ein Minutensteak. Endlich, saubere Arbeit Intel!


----------



## Orka45 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Intel Sandy Bridge E nun doch mit Boxed Kühler*



Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Cool, dann kann man mit SB-E also doch Eier in Alufolie grillen


 Meinst du Alufolie mit Ei auf den Radi legen?


----------



## AMDFreak2006 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Intel Sandy Bridge E nun doch mit Boxed Kühler*



Psycho1996 schrieb:


> Aber nur mit Passivkühler


 
ach nö, der kann ruhig nen lüfter draufhaben

-> dann wirds eben rührei xD


----------



## Manfred_89 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Intel Sandy Bridge E nun doch mit Boxed Kühler*

Als leistungsstarke Heizung für kalten Winter bestimmt gut.


----------



## Gast1111 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Intel Sandy Bridge E nun doch mit Boxed Kühler*

Abgesehen von Eiern auf dem Kühler mal bitte BTT


----------



## DUNnet (17. August 2011)

*AW: Intel Sandy Bridge E nun doch mit Boxed Kühler*

130W TDP bei 180W Leistungsaufnahme? Will mir doch keiner verklickern dass ein CPU 1/3 Effizienz bietet und schon 50W in reine Leistung umsetzt - nie und nimmer!

Trotzdem ist die potentielle maximal Leistung doch erschreckend, hoffen wir das mittelklasse Modelle unter 100W TDP liegen und Gaming Modelle bei standard Werten (130W) bzw. leicht drüber!
Auch das ist eigentlich noch zu hoch, aber lang dauerts nicht mehr da zieht der CPU mehr als die GPU (siehe Kepler und Maxwell bei nVidia )!

Ou man...


----------



## streetjumper16 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Intel Sandy Bridge E nun doch mit Boxed Kühler*

Können die sich jetzt mal entscheiden 
Erst heißt es es gibt ne Wakü, dann keinen Kühler und jetzt wieder einen Kühler -.-


----------



## Floletni (17. August 2011)

*AW: Intel Sandy Bridge E nun doch mit Boxed Kühler*



>ExX< schrieb:


> Ganz neu ist dieses Gerücht nicht, allerdings kam vor kurzem das Gerücht auf dass vermutlich gar kein Boxed Kühler mitgeliefert werden sollte, da die CPU´s bis zu 180W "verbrauchen" könnten.


 
Die 180 W an abwärme werden nur im Burst Turbo Modus erreicht. Also wenn die CPU für extrem übertaktet werden solange es die Temperaturen zulassen.  Sieht man auf etlichen Folien zu Turbo 2.0.

Aus diesen Grunde sollten einige bitte nicht so übertreiben mit den 180 W. Der Standard sind imme rnoch 130W.


----------



## Psycho1996 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Intel Sandy Bridge E nun doch mit Boxed Kühler*



DUNnet schrieb:


> 130W TDP bei 180W Leistungsaufnahme? Will mir doch keiner verklickern dass ein CPU 1/3 Effizienz bietet und schon 50W in reine Leistung umsetzt - nie und nimmer!


 
Ganz abgesehen davon das die GANZE Leistungsaufnahme in CPUs in Abwärme umgewandelt wird  Oder wo sollte die Energie hin? Selbst eine CPU kann keine Energie "Vernichten" und ich glaube kaum das CPUs Glühen (Energie in Form von Licht abstrahlen)

Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege  Physik will ich evtl Studieren, bin aber erst 15 und lerne nach dem Trial and Error Prinzip


----------



## Memphys (17. August 2011)

*AW: Intel Sandy Bridge E nun doch mit Boxed Kühler*



Floletni schrieb:


> Die 180 W an abwärme werden nur im Burst Turbo Modus erreicht. Also wenn die CPU für extrem übertaktet werden solange es die Temperaturen zulassen.  Sieht man auf etlichen Folien zu Turbo 2.0.
> 
> Aus diesen Grunde sollten einige bitte nicht so übertreiben mit den 180 W. Der Standard sind imme rnoch 130W.


 
Es geht um 180W Verbrauch, nicht 180W TDP. Einige haben den Unterschied immer noch nicht gerafft.


----------



## Psycho1996 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Intel Sandy Bridge E nun doch mit Boxed Kühler*

Nur nochmal als Nachfrage: TDP ist die Durchschnittliche Abwärme der CPU oder? Bzw. die Kühlleistung die der Kühler mindestens haben sollte?


----------



## XE85 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Intel Sandy Bridge E nun doch mit Boxed Kühler*

Die TDP gibt jenen Wert an den der Kühler dauerhaft abführen können muss. Hat eine CPU also 130Watt TDP muss der Kühler dauerhaft 130 Watt Wärmeleistung an die Luft abführen können.

mfg


----------



## Pikus (17. August 2011)

*AW: Intel Sandy Bridge E nun doch mit Boxed Kühler*

Jay, da kommt der Pentium 4 2.0


----------



## Psycho1996 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Intel Sandy Bridge E nun doch mit Boxed Kühler*



XE85 schrieb:


> Die TDP gibt jenen Wert an den der Kühler dauerhaft abführen können muss. Hat eine CPU also 130Watt TDP muss der Kühler dauerhaft 130 Watt Wärmeleistung an die Luft abführen können.
> 
> mfg


 
Daraus könnte man aber auch schließen das das Teil so ungefähr einen verbrauch von 130 Watt hat... Den die Elektrische Energie (Verbrauch) wird ja in Wärme Umgewandelt oder? Also kann das Teil nur im Peak mehr als 130 Watt ziehen... oder???


----------



## Pikus (17. August 2011)

*AW: Intel Sandy Bridge E nun doch mit Boxed Kühler*

Man muss bedenken, dass es 130W sind, die von elektrischer energie in wärme umgewandelt werden. hinzu kommt aber auch noch die elektrische energie, die nicht in wärme umgewandelt wird, sonder in Form von licht wieder abgegeben wird.
zwar ist dieser wert extrem klein, kann aber auch ein paar watt betragen.


----------



## Gast1111 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Intel Sandy Bridge E nun doch mit Boxed Kühler*



XE85 schrieb:


> Die TDP gibt jenen Wert an den der Kühler dauerhaft abführen können muss. Hat eine CPU also 130Watt TDP muss der Kühler dauerhaft 130 Watt Wärmeleistung an die Luft abführen können.
> 
> mfg


 Soweit ich weiß ist das inkorrekt, in einer PCGH Ausgabe stand einmal, dass die TDP ein Richtwert von Intel und AMD für die Kühlerhersteller sei, die aber nicht den realen Wert angebe 
Ist auch sehr unrealistisch, dass alle Intelprozessoren (bspw. i7 920-975XE) die selbe Abgabe haben?


----------



## flankendiskriminator (17. August 2011)

*AW: Intel Sandy Bridge E nun doch mit Boxed Kühler*

Die TDP ist nur der Maximalwert, die der Kühler abführen können muss. Eine CPU mit 125W TDP kann auch effektiv nur 90W produzieren, aber eben eine andere auch 125.


----------



## Pikus (17. August 2011)

*AW: Intel Sandy Bridge E nun doch mit Boxed Kühler*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß ist das inkorrekt, in einer PCGH Ausgabe stand einmal, dass die TDP ein Richtwert von Intel und AMD für die Kühlerhersteller sei, die aber nicht den realen Wert angebe
> Ist auch sehr unrealistisch, dass alle Intelprozessoren (bspw. i7 920-975XE) die selbe Abgabe haben?


 
Daher beträgt die angegebene TDP auch meist dem maximalen wert, welcher unter normalbedingungen (VCore & Takt @Stock) wahrscheinlich nie erreicht wird.


----------



## XE85 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Intel Sandy Bridge E nun doch mit Boxed Kühler*



Psycho1996 schrieb:


> Daraus könnte man aber auch schließen das das  Teil so ungefähr einen verbrauch von 130 Watt hat



Nein kann man nicht zwingend. Bei der TDP gibt es lediglich Klassen. Bei intel sind das die 35, 65, 95 und 130 Watt Klasse im Desktop. Hat eine CPU jetzt zB eine real TDP von 97Watt passt sie knapp nicht in die 95 Watt Klasse und wird daher in die 130 Watt Klasse eingeordnet und mit 130Watt TDP verkauft. Von 130Watt Verbrauch ist sie aber weit weg.

mfg


----------



## Psycho1996 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Intel Sandy Bridge E nun doch mit Boxed Kühler*



XE85 schrieb:


> Nein kann man nicht zwingend. Bei der TDP gibt es lediglich Klassen. Bei intel sind das die 35, 65, 95 und 130 Watt Klasse im Desktop. Hat eine CPU jetzt zB eine real TDP von 97Watt passt sie knapp nicht in die 95 Watt Klasse und wird daher in die 130 Watt Klasse eingeordnet und mit 130Watt TDP verkauft. Von 130Watt Verbrauch ist sie aber weit weg.
> 
> mfg


 Aber man kann sagen das die CPU (Von Peak-Werten wie Turbo abgesehen) nicht mehr als die TDP zieht oder?


----------



## flankendiskriminator (17. August 2011)

*AW: Intel Sandy Bridge E nun doch mit Boxed Kühler*



Psycho1996 schrieb:


> Aber man kann sagen das die CPU (Von Peak-Werten wie Turbo abgesehen) nicht mehr als die TDP zieht oder?


 Auch die Peak- und Turbowerte müssen eigentlich unter der TDP liegen.


----------



## XE85 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Intel Sandy Bridge E nun doch mit Boxed Kühler*



Psycho1996 schrieb:


> Aber man kann sagen das die CPU (Von  Peak-Werten wie Turbo abgesehen) nicht mehr als die TDP zieht  oder?



Ansich nicht, da bei einer CPU praktisch 100% der augenommenen Enrgie in Wärme umgewandelt wird würde das auf dauer den Kühler überlasten.



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Auch die Peak- und Turbowerte müssen eigentlich unter der TDP liegen.



bei intels Turbo 2.0 kann die TDP bis zu 30 Sekunden über der Nominal TDP liegen

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. August 2011)

*AW: Intel Sandy Bridge E nun doch mit Boxed Kühler*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Die TDP ist nur der Maximalwert, die der Kühler abführen können muss. Eine CPU mit 125W TDP kann auch effektiv nur 90W produzieren, aber eben eine andere auch 125.



AMD spricht bei seiner Angabe von der maximal TDP, Intel gibt einen Durchschnittswert an.



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Auch die Peak- und Turbowerte müssen eigentlich unter der TDP liegen.



Jop, das ist auch meine Info. Der Turbo Modus arbeitet innerhalb der TDP, deswegen takten auch nur ein Kern maximal hoch und alle Kerne nicht so hoch wie einer, wenn man die TDP verlässt, kann man gleich den Turbo auf 4,5GHz einstellen und fertig.
Nur der Boxed Kühler muss das ja noch schaffen, denn er ist für die TDP ausgelegt, ist sie jetzt ständig drüber, z.B. weil 2 Tage lange ununterbrochen gerendert wird, brennt die CPU weg, weil der Boxed das nicht mehr schafft, oder was?


----------



## XE85 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Intel Sandy Bridge E nun doch mit Boxed Kühler*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Turbo Modus arbeitet innerhalb der TDP



bei intel nicht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## flankendiskriminator (17. August 2011)

*AW: Intel Sandy Bridge E nun doch mit Boxed Kühler*



XE85 schrieb:


> bei intels Turbo 2.0 kann die TDP bis zu 30 Sekunden über der Nominal TDP liegen


 Stimmt, man nutzt die zusätzliche Verzögerung des Kühlungssystems aus. Ganz vergessen 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> AMD spricht bei seiner Angabe von der maximal TDP, Intel gibt einen Durchschnittswert an.


 Nene



> Both Intel and Advanced Micro Devices  (AMD) have defined TDP as the maximum power consumption for thermally  significant periods running worst-case non-synthetic workloads. Thus,  TDP is not the actual maximum power of the processor.


Was du meinst ist die Typical Thermal Power, wie sie auch AMD als Average CPU Power abgibt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. August 2011)

*AW: Intel Sandy Bridge E nun doch mit Boxed Kühler*



XE85 schrieb:


> bei intel nicht:


 
Weil die TDP bei Intel ein Durchschnittswert ist, kein Maximalwert.


----------



## Psycho1996 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Intel Sandy Bridge E nun doch mit Boxed Kühler*



XE85 schrieb:


> Ansich nicht, da bei einer CPU praktisch 100% der augenommenen Enrgie in Wärme umgewandelt wird würde das auf dauer den Kühler überlasten.
> mfg


 
Genau das wollte ich unter Anderem nochmal Bestätigt haben... Special THX 

Dann hab ich das mit der TDP jetzt auch mal verstanden


----------



## Jamrock (17. August 2011)

*AW: Intel Sandy Bridge E nun doch mit Boxed Kühler*

Gabs das gerücht nicht letztens bei AMDs High end BDs???

180w TDP sind denke ich mehr als unrealistisch, da Sandy Bridge E ja keine komplett neue Architektur ist und somit ähnlichkeiten zum Vorgänger aufweisen wird!
Nach meine Infos liegt die angegebene TDP der SBs aktuell max bei 95w (im gegensatz zu den i7 mit max 130w). korregiert mich, wenn ich Mist rede!
Da müssten die auf einen Schlag max fast doppelt soviel Strom fressen!+

Folglich hat Intel ihre TDP defintion geändert oder sie wollen einfach allen Gerüchten ein ende bereiten indem sie sagen das die TDP max 180w beträgt (womit eig keiner was neues weiß)
Möglichkeit 3 wäre das da einfach nur Mist steht zum Thema TDP


Zum Thema Kompaktwakü als boxed:
Halte ich eig ehr für Unrealistisch da sowas eig immer die läden wie Caseking gemacht haben. Ich kann mir es trotzdem beim manchen Modellen vorstellen (bei den teuren  ), da es bei diesen ja bisher auch immer einen kleineren Towerkühler dazu gab (i7 980 etc). Auch durch die steigende Beliebtheit von Kompaktwaküs könnte sich Intel zu diesem Schritt bewegen lassen.


=> Es ist alles nur Spekulation, aber Unrealistisch ist es nicht (zumin nicht bei den Topmodellen)


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. August 2011)

*AW: Intel Sandy Bridge E nun doch mit Boxed Kühler*

Na ja, Quad Channel Interface, 40 PCIe Lanes, das zieht alles Strom, dann hat das ganze halt 2011 Kontakte, das ist eine Ecke mehr als die 1155 von Sandy N.
Und dann weiß noch niemand, was denn die Bretter so alles an Strom ziehen werden.


----------



## >ExX< (17. August 2011)

*AW: Intel Sandy Bridge E nun doch mit Boxed Kühler*

mich würde es vor allem interessieren wie sich der Kühler markt verhält wenn wirklich allen CPU´s bzw. den meisten wirklich solch ein Kühler beiliegt
schwere Zeiten brechen an


----------



## Gast1111 (19. August 2011)

*AW: Intel Sandy Bridge E nun doch mit Boxed Kühler*

Das dürfte so manchem Hersteller den Tag versauen


----------



## Skysnake (19. August 2011)

*AW: Intel Sandy Bridge E nun doch mit Boxed Kühler*



Davin's Theorie schrieb:


> Man muss bedenken, dass es 130W sind, die von elektrischer energie in wärme umgewandelt werden. hinzu kommt aber auch noch die elektrische energie, die nicht in wärme umgewandelt wird, sonder in Form von licht wieder abgegeben wird.
> zwar ist dieser wert extrem klein, kann aber auch ein paar watt betragen.


 
Naja.... Nicht wirklich 100% falsch, aber wahrscheinlich 100% falsch gedacht.

Der Strom fließt durch den DIE und hat einen ohmschen Widerstand. Der Führt zur Aufheizung, dazu gibt es noch die Arbeit, die der Strom für das Umladen der Kondis etc. aufbringen muss. Da hast du dann Induktionen, was summa summarum auch wieder auf eine Umwandlung in Wärme (besser nicht gerichtete Bewegungsenergie) hast. Du hast halt Phononen, also "Gitter"-Schwingungen. Wenn du nun den Rand des Körpers erreichst, hast du dort Wärmestrahlung nach dem Planckschen Strahlungsgesetz. 
Deine Aussage ist damit nicht wirklich richtig, da du halt keinen Übergang Strom->Licht hast (wobei das eigentlich eh nicht geht, aber seis drum ) sondern Strom->"Wärme"->Strahlung (vorzugsweise IR)

Die TDP gibt bei Intel halt den Durchschnitt an für "typische" Applikationen sogar, wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe.

XE85 hat da ja ein ganz nettes Bild dazu gepostet.

Was man bei der TDP Angabe berücksichtigen muss ist halt, das es Klassen sind. Ergo muss eine CPU diese nicht voll ausfüllen. Würde man nun einen Wirkungsgrad von 100% annehmen für den Kühler, dann wäre TDP>=Verbrauch. Da denkt man allerdings zu kurz. Die TDP gibt nur das an, was der Kühler wegscheffeln muss, zumindest glaube ich mich daran zu erinnern, dass für Server nochmals eine zweite Angabe existiert, die alles beinhaltet. Über die Unterseite der CPU wird ja aber auch ein ganz ordentlicher Anteil der Wärme abtransportiert in Richtung MB. Daher muss man über den CPU-Kühler weniger Energie abführen, als die CPU verbraucht. Z.B.  halt nur 90%. Damit kann dann aber TDP>=<Verbrauch sein. Ist das nicht toll


----------



## Pikus (19. August 2011)

*AW: Intel Sandy Bridge E nun doch mit Boxed Kühler*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hää? 
Ich glaub, dass sollte ich mir mal durchlesen wenn ich nciht voll stoned bin


----------

